# Rep shop ijn herts area



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

any good / recomended shops in herts area... essex or north london

usually go down enfield for supplies etc

just wondering if there is any others around to go and have a look


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey,
i went to pauls reptile den in potters bar yesterday it was a small but good shop and the staff were helpfull: victory: Pauls Reptile Den - For All Your Reptile Needs


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

Just had a look at the site its ok but prices a bit much and not alot of info about the equipment


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul's is okay, but the prices are a bit on the high side for me. There's Ameyzoo in Bovingdon, I was in there today and they had a nice range and the prices were quite reasonable.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Best shot is keep going to Enfield. All the shops in Herts are pretty awful in some respect or another. Don't get me wrong, so are the Enfield shops but at least the livefood is a bit cheaper there.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

japanese koi in arlesey
amazing place

has bad rep on here
but i love it

cari x


----------

